# Flynn Cooperating with FEDS



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Wadda ya think about this federal probe into "misuse" of Public Safety Grants in the Commonwealth? Grief counseling $$$ being spent on SUV's!!!
:shock: 
Most of what I've heard points at State Medical Examiner Office. But the Herald made vague references to "other" departments including local police. Anybody heard anything more in depth? 
:-$


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2003)

I had a discussion w/ a couple Middlesex Deputies the other day @ Cambridge court about this and they mentioned that the talk around there shop was about the MSO Sheriffs Mobile Command unit was possibly obtained the same way. But dont quote me it was just rumor from what these guys said.


----------

